# Mitsubishi EVo V111



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi All
Has anyone ever owned one ? evo 6 7 or 8
There is a full uk(euro) spec one out at the moment 260 bhp.
I think this is a first :?: i.e not jap import
Comments would be appreciated thinking of taking the plunge :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Head over to the other marques section, and you may find Stu-Oxfordshire (he's called Stu and lives in Oxfordshire :wink: ) who has an Evo VII, but I am sure knows loads about the VIII.


----------



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for that
ill go see and find out more :wink:


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

I was driving a VII at a track day last Sunday together with a Porsche Cup racer and an Impreza.

Personally, I preferred the Subaru between the Evo and the Subaru but what was a little worrying was the organisors asked us to treat the transmissions on the Skooby and the Evo gently as they each had 5 sets of transmissions (he didn't specify eaxactly what) throughout their track day lives whilst the Porsche was bullet proof with no problems at all.

The Evo had only lasted 3 sessions before the transmission had gone again.

Don't think it would really put me off buying one as you would not subject the car to the same hammer as a track day tool, but it was a little disconcerting.

Both excellent pieces of machinery, but the Porsche was in a different league (different price league of course as well).


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I am the ex-owner of an EVO VII it was a fantastic car but with the service intervals being at every 4500K miles due to the previously mentioned high strains on the systems I got sick of taking it for a service every couple of months , which isn`t cheap. I loved the car but tired very quickly of visiting the garage so often .


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Here we go.

OK........first of all, the service intervals are NOT every 4,500 miles.

An oil change however, is.

This is because the 2 litre lump is in a high state of tune and even although the gentleman's agreement with the Japanese government say they have to limit the car to 276bhp, I had mine RR'd in standard form (pre modifications) and it put out 301bhp at the flywheel. Â£1,400 later after an exhaust, induction and boost mods from Xtreme (Ralliart) I am putting out 349bhp and the mods do not affect the OEM waranty in any way shape or form 

If you are thinking of buying one I would steer away from the 260 euro spec version, the residuals will be poor on it and it's night and day difference in power to the std VII/VIII

Regarding Bajers comments, each to their own. Personally, I think it's a feat of engineering that I can easily hold my own on track and even more so on the road, against any Porker (leaving aside the Turbo and the GT models) - not bad for a sub 30K 5 door saloon.

Re: Transmissions - it's unsurprising if these cars are panned on track every day. A friend of mine runs Ferrari track days at Goodwood and the incidence of change is similar. The Evo clutch is:
a) Very light and...
b) Has little or no bite.

Result: Change gear and bang them in like you do in a Ford Focus then you will anihilate the clutch. Anyway, a helix clutch plate costs only Â£1,200 for an Evo compared to Â£3K for a Porker - goodness knows what a clutch is on a Porche Cup Racer......foolish I'd say, to compare a cup racer against a std road car..... 
There are many guys on the MLR who are running these amazing clutches and I have seen one on a VII surviving 14 successive launches in a day from max revs, launch control and anti lag on a VII putting out 400+ bhp......

Bajers, what tyres was the Evo on? The Yokohama A046's are specifically made for the Evo. Unless you had semi slick or slick race tyres on, there is no other tyre which gets anywhere near the on track performance of the Yoko due to the immense rigidity of the sidewall. (see this weeks Autocar mag for proof)

JRT - If you want to come over and test drive the VII, let me know I'm sure we can arrange it. Any more questions post them up here - more than happy to answer.


----------



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

stu
Cheers for the reply
Now lets see questions?
1.How much is the oil change at 4500k and do they do it while you wait how long does it take?
2.how much is the full service is this at 9k?
3.Who are you insured with the 225r is Â£680 the best i can get on the 260 v111 is Â£900  
4.I would of thought the residuals would be better on a uk car you know like a tt import against a uk tt?
5.I was going for the 260 for insurance and running costs as they would be similar to the tt.It is quiker than the tt and im happy with that.any other reasons against the 260?
6.Does the warranty cover everything like clutch etc
7.Is the clutch pedal heavy underfoot as i have a knackered left knee that does not agree with stiff clutches?
Cheers jay


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

My bro had a brand new order 2000 subraru wrx prodrive in mica (dark) blue and gold alloys which was stunning. It was awesome to drive. He then decided to upgrade in 2001 to a Mitsubishi Evo 6 GSR in reims blue with red ralliart mud flaps - that was a head turner with power second to none. Having drove both I preferred the Evo 6 for handling, performance and comfort. However....he found the service intervals were every 4k miles with the Evo 6 and every 6k for the scooby. The Evo always seemed to be at the dealer. I took the Evo 6 to work down the M1 to Sheffield and back and it cost me 45.00 in petrol! I was gobsmacked as you can imagine! The scooby was more "economical" (if that is the right word to use!!)

The worst part of owning either was that he spent in excess of 26k every time and was subjected to a Subraru Justy or a Mitsubishi people carrier/Carisma for courtesy cars....At least we Audi owners get the new A3/A4 or sometimes an A2 :?

He is thinking about the Evo 8 or a ralliart TM Evo 6. They seem to have taken away the aggressive looks and style. Personally i prefer the 6

Bal


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

JRT - answers below to your q's



jrt said:


> stu
> Cheers for the reply
> Now lets see questions?
> 1.How much is the oil change at 4500k and do they do it while you wait how long does it take?
> ...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

JRT you will no doubt be confused over residuals - Stu says that the 260 will depreciate quicker, yet UK cars depreciate less.

The reason is your misunderstanding about full power models. At least VIIs and VIIIs are official UK models (VIs?) so you can get a full fat one that is a proper uk model, you don't have to go for the skinny option 8)


----------



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

Cheers for the replies much needed questions answered

The reason im not going for a full fat one  as you put it is purely a cost issue they cost more to buy insure and run 

Im more than happy with a standard 225 performance so the 260 should be more than enough improvement :lol:

perhaps if i get a bit :twisted: in the future i can always mod it :wink:

Do i take it my insurance quote is competetive then :?: 
or can you advise on other companies to try :?:

The evo v111 is getting closer im test driving it tomorrow and they can get me a silver one for 1st september if i like it 

Any preferences to colour choice for residual values?

How much do you think it will be worth in 2 years :?: a rough guesstimate :?:

thanks again
jay


----------

